# Болит позвоночник



## Троянда (28 Дек 2014)

Здравствуйте.Мне 31 год.Рост 160.Вес 60.У меня болит позвоночник,в основном слева,шейный отдел,под лопаткой слева и пояснично-крестцовый.В шейном отделе скорее всего остеохондроз,потому что если делаю гимнастику боль проходит.Но недавно начал болеть низ живота,я думала это гинекология,прошла УЗИ все нормально,сдала анализы(результаты еще не получила),и вот не пойму,то болит низ живота-отдает в поясницу,то болит поясница и отдает в низ живота,иногда и в ногу,боли не постоянные и не сильные.Ночью если засыпаю лежа на спине просыпаюсь от скованной боли в пояснице.Переворачиваюсь на бок и боль исчезает.Я спокойно нагибаюсь вперед,сажусь,встаю,занимаюсь каллонетикой-от движений нет боли,может начаться если долго стою.Скажите пожалуйста,что это может быть?Почитала в инете,что это чуть ли не опухоль,с этими мыслями уже схожу с ума....К врачам смогу попасть только после Нового года.


----------



## La murr (28 Дек 2014)

*Троянда*, здравствуйте!
Скажите, пожалуйста, в каком регионе Вы проживаете?
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Троянда (28 Дек 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Троянда*, здравствуйте!
> Скажите, пожалуйста, в каком регионе Вы проживаете?
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
> 
> Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


Я живу в Московской обл.,г. Балашиха.


----------



## doc (28 Дек 2014)

Троянда написал(а):


> Ночью если засыпаю лежа на спине просыпаюсь от скованной боли в пояснице.Переворачиваюсь на бок и боль исчезает.


Зависимость боли от позы заставляет в первую очередь подумать о проблемах опорно-двигательного аппарата.
Такая симптоматика довольно типична для миофасциального синдрома подвздошно-поясничной мышцы. Вопрос в том, единственная ли это проблема? Нужны дополнительные обследования: МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника, анализы, осмотр терапевта, УЗИ внутренних органов.
Для начала попробуйте спать с небольшим валиком под коленками.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Дек 2014)

Любое лечение начинается с установления диагноза. Для этого необходимо посетить врача. Вам нужно попасть на приём к неврологу. Он осмотрит Вас, назначит необходимое обследование, после чего будет установлен диагноз и назначено полноценное лечение. Как только результаты обследования будут известны, Вы выложите их на форуме и получите рекомендации.
И, конечно же, не забивайте себе голову мыслями про опухоль. Ведь мысль материальна и придуманное может сбыться.


----------



## La murr (28 Дек 2014)

*Троянда*, врачи-консультанты форума, работающие с пациентами в Москве:
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/8/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/455/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/1744/
Контакты - на странице личного профиля доктора, либо в личной переписке.


----------



## Троянда (28 Дек 2014)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Любое лечение начинается с установления диагноза. Для этого необходимо посетить врача. Вам нужно попасть на приём к неврологу. Он осмотрит вас, назначит необходимое обследование, после чего будет установлен диагноз и назначено полноценное лечение. Как только результаты обследования будут известны, вы выложите их на форуме и получите рекомендации.
> И,конечно же, не забивайте себе голову мыслями про опухоль. Ведь мысль материальна и придуманное может сбыться.


Спасибо!Врача обязательно посещу после праздников.Скажите пожалуйста,какое обследование невролог должен мне назначить?


doc написал(а):


> Зависимость боли от позы заставляет в первую очередь подумать о проблемах опорно-двигательного аппарата.
> Такая симптоматика довольно типична для миофасциального синдрома подвздошно-поясничной мышцы. Вопрос в том, единственная ли это проблема? Нужны дополнительные обследования: МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника, анализы, осмотр терапевта, УЗИ внутренних органов.
> Для начала попробуйте спать с небольшим валиком под коленками.


В марте делала УЗИ внутренних органов,кроме почек,есть загиб желчного пузыря.Врач мне тогда ничего не назначил,сказал попить желчегонный сбор,все пройдет.Селезенка в норме,поджелудочная в норме,спросила,не болела ли я гепатитом,потому что на печени какие-то жировые точки что-ли,точно не помню.


----------



## doc (28 Дек 2014)

Уже что-то.
Если боли в животе начались спустя какое-то время после прохождения УЗИ, то имеет смысл его повторить. Я бы до конца не сбрасывал со счетов вероятность каких-то дисфункций со стороны кишечника или внутренних органов. Поэтому осмотр терапевта желателен. Выкладывайте Ваши обследования по мере поступления. Если, конечно, будут ещё вопросы.


----------



## Троянда (28 Дек 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Уже что-то.
> Если боли в животе начались спустя какое-то время после прохождения УЗИ, то имеет смысл его повторить. Я бы до конца не сбрасывал со счетов вероятность каких-то дисфункций со стороны кишечника или внутренних органов. Поэтому осмотр терапевта желателен. Выкладывайте Ваши обследования по мере поступления. Если, конечно, будут ещё вопросы.


Спасибо большое!Обязательно схожу и к терапевту.


----------



## Троянда (28 Дек 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Зависимость боли от позы заставляет в первую очередь подумать о проблемах опорно-двигательного аппарата.
> Такая симптоматика довольно типична для миофасциального синдрома подвздошно-поясничной мышцы. Вопрос в том, единственная ли это проблема? Нужны дополнительные обследования: МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника, анализы, осмотр терапевта, УЗИ внутренних органов.
> Для начала попробуйте спать с небольшим валиком под коленками.


Почитала про миофасциальный синдром,очень похожие симптомы у меня.Посмотрела точки возникновения,все совпадает.Скажите пожалуйста,это лечится вообще?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Дек 2014)

Рентгенографию того или иного отделов позвоночника(а может быть и всех) рентгенолог  уж точно назначит.
Кстати Вы можете договориться об очной консультации с любым из московских докторов, консультирующих на форуме.


----------



## doc (28 Дек 2014)

Троянда написал(а):


> Почитала про миофасциальный синдром,очень похожие симптомы у меня.Посмотрела точки возникновения,все совпадает.Скажите пожалуйста,это лечится вообще?


Лечится.
Специалистов, правда, маловато.
Коллега Воротынцев рекомендует обратиться к нашим форумским докторам. Думаю, правильно советует.


----------



## AIR (28 Дек 2014)

> У меня болит позвоночник,в основном слева,шейный отдел,под лопаткой слева и пояснично-крестцовый.Но недавно начал болеть низ живота,я думала это гинекология,прошла УЗИ все нормально,сдала анализы(результаты еще не получила),и вот не пойму,то болит низ живота-отдает в поясницу,то болит поясница и отдает в низ живота,иногда и в ногу,боли не постоянные и не сильные.Ночью если засыпаю лежа на спине просыпаюсь от скованной боли в пояснице.Переворачиваюсь на бок и боль исчезает.


Ответ:


> Такая симптоматика довольно типична для миофасциального синдрома подвздошно-поясничной мышцы.


Моё мнение 


> В марте делала УЗИ внутренних органов,кроме почек,есть загиб желчного пузыря.


Если боли в основном слева , а желчный пузырь в основном  справа, то взаимосвязь не очень прослеживается...


> К врачам смогу попасть только после Нового года.


Вот и попадите - пусть расскажуть чё нибудь... путное..


----------



## Троянда (28 Дек 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> Ответ:
> 
> Моё мнение
> 
> ...


Очень постараюсь))))А то помирать уже собралась,а тут вроде дали надежду на жизньНадеюсь к путному врачу попаду))


----------



## AIR (29 Дек 2014)

Потом расскажите. ..


----------



## Троянда (29 Дек 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> Потом расскажите. ..


Обязательно))


----------



## Троянда (5 Мар 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Потом расскажите. ..


Здравствуйте!Наконец-то я сходила к неврологу.Пока ждала,боли начали отдавать точечно в ноги и руки,рассказала ей сегодня все,она мне сказала,что это из-за нервов,прописала успокоительные тирамеджен,мидокалм,аэртал.Пропить и смотреть на результат,если ничего не пройдет опять к ней записаться и ждать целый месяцИ еще дала мне картинки с ЛФК.На этом все!А я столько слез уже проревела,думала,что у меня там или грыжа,или синдром какой....Главное,чтоб потом поздно не было...


----------



## AIR (5 Мар 2015)

> Пока ждала,боли начали отдавать точечно в ноги и руки,рассказала ей сегодня все,она мне сказала,что это из-за нервов,прописала успокоительные тирамеджен,мидокалм,аэртал.


Вот и хорошо! Подтвердилось народное мнение - все болезни от нервов...


> И еще дала мне картинки с ЛФК.На этом все!


Ну почему всё! Их можно раскрашивать вечерами - успокаивает хорошо...


----------



## Троянда (5 Мар 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Вот и хорошо! Подтвердилось народное мнение - все болезни от нервов...
> 
> Ну почему всё! Их можно раскрашивать вечерами - успокаивает хорошо...


Ну спасибо,рассмешили)))А ЛФК буду заниматься,польза все равно какая-то будет.Может Вы посоветуете какую-нибудь гимнастику?Вот от шейного остеохондроза замечательно помогает гимнастика доктора Шишонина,а какую делать для всего позвоночника-не знаю,их столько разных.Жду Ваших советов)))Если конечно не тяжело.


----------



## AIR (5 Мар 2015)

> А ЛФК буду заниматься,польза все равно какая-то будет.


Здесь всё только от Вас зависит... 


> Вы посоветуете какую-нибудь гимнастику?


Если будет удобнее смотреть не картинки, а киношку, посмотрите хотя бы комплекс "ба дуань цзин" - 8 кусков парчи в теме про ЛФК и спорт... Хоть как то более информативно..


----------



## Троянда (5 Мар 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Здесь всё только от Вас зависит...
> 
> Если будет удобнее смотреть не картинки, а киношку, посмотрите хотя бы комплекс "ба дуань цзин" - 8 кусков парчи в теме про ЛФК и спорт... Хоть как то более информативно..


Спасибо большое!Обязательно посмотрю)))


----------



## Троянда (24 Мар 2015)

*AIR*, добрый день! Скажите пожалуйста, сколько у Вас стоит прием и сеансы лечения? Потому что облегчения после прописанных мне лекарств я не чувствую, боли как были так и есть.Я конечно записалась еще раз к неврологу, но не думаю, что она мне что-то новое скажет.Занялась йогой, правда пока только для начинающих, но мне очень нравится, после занятия такое расслабление хорошее, легкость во всем теле, но потом опять все возвращается(((


----------



## La murr (24 Мар 2015)

*Троянда*, свяжитесь с доктором в личной переписке или позвоните ему - контакты на странице личного профиля Андрея Иосифовича в разделе _Информация._


----------



## Троянда (22 Апр 2015)

Модератор: темы пользователя объединены согласно Правил Форума.
Добрый день! Я как-то тут писала уже о своей проблеме.Так ее и не смогла решить.Боли в пояснице(ноющие)так и остались, отдают в ноги, в паховую обл.Гинекологию прошла полностью, сдала анализы все, два раза УЗИ, диагноз-здорова.К неврологу ходила уже три раза, ничего не говорит, радикулит не видит, грыжу не видит, пейте успокоительные и все, пропила уже все, аэртал, мидокалм, магни б6, тиралиджен, все бестолку.Прошла курс массажа и физиопроцедур, ничего не помогает.Проколола уколы, через два дня после курса все вернулось.Сегодня с утра икроножная мышца немного онемела.На спине спать не могу.Что мне еще сделать? Месяц с лишним гимнастика по часу каждый день, в это время ничего не болит, но не могу же я целыми днями гимнастикой заниматься?!Завтра поеду опять к неврологу, попрошу направление на рентген.


----------



## Троянда (13 Май 2015)




----------



## La murr (13 Май 2015)

*Троянда*, не стоит создавать множество тем - публикуйте, пожалуйста, результаты МРТ в своей теме.


----------



## Троянда (13 Май 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *Троянда*, не стоит создавать множество тем - публикуйте, пожалуйста, результаты МРТ в своей теме.


Так кто их увидит в старой теме?(((Она наверное затерялась уже давно.


----------



## La murr (14 Май 2015)

Троянда написал(а):


> Так кто их увидит в старой теме?(((Она наверное затерялась уже давно.


В данный момент мы находимся в Вашей теме - других не существует.
Правила форума:


> *Не стоит создавать несколько тем по одному и тому же вопросу, даже если они размещаются пользователем в разных разделах.* В любом случае темы будут объединены модераторами, а объединённая тема перенесена в соответствующий раздел.
> Если вы отсутствовали на форуме некоторое время, при возвращении стоит продолжить разговор о своих проблемах, поделиться новостями о ходе лечения и самочувствии в уже созданной ранее теме. Лишние проблемы с поиском информации о вас и уже данных вам ранее советах отнимают у консультирующих врачей лишнее время и силы.


Пригласите врачей, которые консультируют Вас, посмотреть результаты МРТ сообщением  со ссылкой на тему в их личных профилях.
Спасибо за понимание.


----------



## AIR (14 Май 2015)

> неврологу ходила уже три раза, ничего не говорит, радикулит не видит, грыжу не видит.


А тут и смотреть на грыжи и радикулит нечего... . Имеется  выраженный  сколиоз, который говорит также о выраженной мышечно-тонической асимметрии на пояснично-крестцовом уровне .
Это все может давать:


> Боли в пояснице(ноющие)так и остались, отдают в ноги, в паховую обл


Можно хоть до посинения :


> Гинекологию прошла полностью, сдала анализы все, два раза УЗИ, диагноз-здорова.


Результат будет тот же...
Проводимое лечение :


> Прошла курс массажа и физиопроцедур, ничего не помогает.Проколола уколы, через два дня после курса все вернулось.Сегодня с утра икроножная мышца немного онемела.На спине спать не могу.


Можно также проводить "до скончания Оно"... и с тем же результатом...


> Месяц с лишним гимнастика по часу каждый день, в это время ничего не болит, но не могу же я целыми днями гимнастикойзаниматься?!


Ленивка. ..


> .Что мне еще сделать?


Может то, с чего и надо было начинать? Обратиться к специалисту...
Или будете ждать "пока само отвалится"...


----------



## Троянда (14 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> А тут и смотреть на грыжи и радикулит нечего... . Имеется  выраженный  сколиоз, который говорит также о выраженной мышечно-тонической асимметрии на пояснично-крестцовом уровне .
> Это все может давать:
> 
> Можно хоть до посинения :
> ...


С удовольствием бы обратилась,но финансово пока не потяну..,времена тяжелые настали.Спасибо Вам за ответы.Сейчас хожу на иглы,как думаете,стоит или эффекта никакого не будет?Она мне предлагает какие-то инъекции в определённые точки,это все в физиополиклинике.


----------



## AIR (14 Май 2015)

> С удовольствием бы обратилась,но финансово пока не потяну.


Цены, это дело такое, вариабельное. ...где то выше, где то ниже... Сейчас же как то лечитесь. ..


> Сейчас хожу на иглы,как думаете,стоит или эффекта никакого не будет?


Большого не будет, так как рефлексотерапевт вряд ли знает суть проблемы...


> Она мне предлагает какие-то инъекции в определённые точки,


Если это гомеосиниатрия  (биопунктура ), то тоже не три копейки стоит...


----------



## Троянда (14 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Цены, это дело такое, вариабельное. ...где то выше, где то ниже... Сейчас же как то лечитесь. ..
> 
> Большого не будет, так как рефлексотерапевт вряд ли знает суть проблемы...
> 
> Если это гомеосиниатрия  (биопунктура ), то тоже не три копейки стоит...


Сейчас я лечусь бесплатно))Один укол будет стоить 618 р.,делают в аккупунктурные точки,их нужно 5,траумель и на Д какой-то препарат.


----------



## AIR (14 Май 2015)

> и на Д какой-то препарат.


Ежели бесплатно ("тренируются на кроликах") и на Д  ( Дискус композитум ) - тогда можно и полечиться!.. 
О результате можете даже не сообщать..


----------



## Троянда (14 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Ежели бесплатно ("тренируются на кроликах") и на Д  ( Дискус композитум ) - тогда можно и полечиться!..
> О результате можете даже не сообщать..


Нет,нет,уколы не бесплатные.Иглы тоже не бесплатные,я их сама покупала,просто за сеанс не плачу.Сказала,что уколы очень эффективные,я обещала подумать,она не настаивает)))


----------



## AIR (14 Май 2015)

> Сказала,что уколы очень эффективные,я обещала подумать,она не настаивает)))


Знаю что эффективные ( я сам их более 20 лет колол ), но не для этого случая..


----------



## Троянда (15 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Знаю что эффективные ( я сам их более 20 лет колол ), но не для этого случая..


Я уже поняла,выход один-копить деньги и к Вам))))


----------



## AIR (15 Май 2015)

> Я уже поняла,выход один-копить деньги и к Вам))))


Ну совсем не обязательно ко мне..


----------



## Троянда (15 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Ну совсем не обязательно ко мне..


А сколько приблизительно сеансов потребуется?


----------



## AIR (15 Май 2015)

> А сколько приблизительно сеансов потребуется?


Нуу . . Наверное зависит от того, к кому обратитесь и от выраженности нарушений. .. Пока что вы их только накапливаете. ..


----------



## Троянда (15 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Нуу . . Наверное зависит от того, к кому обратитесь и от выраженности нарушений. .. Пока что вы их только накапливаете. ..


Ну,допустим к Вам.

Сейчас,к стати,мне намного легче,боли нет вообще,заметила,что чем больше хожу,тем легче мне становится,плюс гимнастика.


----------



## AIR (15 Май 2015)

> Сейчас,к стати,мне намного легче,боли нет вообще,заметила,что чем больше хожу,тем легче мне становится,плюс


 гимнастика.
Очень хорошо,  значит я слишком сгущал  краски..


----------



## Троянда (15 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> гимнастика.
> Очень хорошо,  значит я слишком сгущал  краски..


Я выше ещё написала,не отстану от Вас,пока не ответите


----------



## AIR (15 Май 2015)

Не-а. . Вы пока поприкалывайтесь. ... В смысле иголочки повставляйте. ..


----------



## Троянда (15 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Не-а.пока поприкалывайтесь. ... В смысле иголочки повставляйте. ..


Ну от них же вреда никакого,пусть будут  что я,зря 200 иголок купила?


----------



## AIR (15 Май 2015)

> что я,зря 200 иголок купила?


Суперёжик! !


----------



## Троянда (15 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Суперёжик! !


Да,да!Шипов мало было


----------



## Троянда (20 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> А тут и смотреть на грыжи и радикулит нечего... . Имеется  выраженный  сколиоз, который говорит также о выраженной мышечно-тонической асимметрии на пояснично-крестцовом уровне .
> Это все может давать:
> 
> Можно хоть до посинения :
> ...





AIR написал(а):


> Суперёжик! !


Андрей Иосифович,здравствуйте!Сегодня отнесла результаты МРТ врачу физиотерапевту,посмотрела и говорит,что как будто на снимках позвоночник старого человека,неужели они у меня на столько плохие,? так расстроилась,что чтобы не расплакаться прямо там,больше даже спросить ничего не смогла.Они мне все уколы какие-то предлагают,теперь уже крипазим.А та,которая иглы делает,говорит все восстановится,если пройти лечение комплексное и ничего страшного в снимках нет,кому из них верить?Пока я верю только Вам,от уколов отказалась.


----------



## AIR (21 Май 2015)

Троянда написал(а):


> Сегодня отнесла результаты МРТ врачу физиотерапевту,посмотрела и говорит,что как будто на снимках позвоночник старого человека,неужели они у меня на столько плохие


Каждый оценивает ситуацию исходя из своих знаний, квалификации, опыта.. Поэтому для кого то старый, а для кого то молодой..


Троянда написал(а):


> Они мне все уколы какие-то предлагают,теперь уже крипазим.


Если только нравится или приносит удовольствие..


----------



## Троянда (21 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> А тут и смотреть на грыжи и радикулит нечего... . Имеется  выраженный  сколиоз, который говорит также о выраженной мышечно-тонической асимметрии на пояснично-крестцовом уровне .



Скажите пожалуйста,Вы рядом с какой станцией метро работаете?И все таки сколько сеансов может понадобиться?Это мне чтоб хоть приблизительно знать,смогу ли я сама ездить(если вдруг все таки соберусь к Вам) или мужа попросить возить.А на счёт сеансов спрашиваю,сегодня вычитала у одного МТ,что если профессионал, может протрузии "вставить" на место за один(!!!) сеанс,неужели и такое бывает?



AIR написал(а):


> Каждый оценивает ситуацию исходя из своих знаний, квалификации, опыта.. Поэтому для кого то старый, а для кого то молодой..
> 
> Если только нравится или приносит удовольствие..


Так на счёт МРТ Вы что скажете?Старуха я или все таки есть шанс помолодиться ещё?Может мне,как говорит мой муж,пора деревянный макинтош заказывать?


----------



## AIR (21 Май 2015)

Троянда написал(а):


> Так на счёт МРТ Вы что скажете?Старуха я или все таки есть шанс помолодиться ещё?


На мой взгляд, ваще детский сад..


----------



## Троянда (21 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> На мой взгляд, ваще детский сад..


Вот так можно и словом вылечить!Спасиииииибо Вам огромнейшее!Настроение сразу меняется в хорошую сторону


----------



## AIR (21 Май 2015)

Троянда написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста,Вы рядом с какой станцией метро работаете?


Пока Вы в очередной раз соберётесь, я не один раз работу поменяю..


Троянда написал(а):


> что если профессионал, может протрузии "вставить" на место за один(!!!) сеанс


Ну, я так не умею.....


----------



## Троянда (21 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Пока Вы в очередной раз соберётесь, я не один раз работу поменяю..
> 
> Ну, я так не умею.....


Так дорогое Вы удовольствие,я же не работаю,дети маленькие,постоянно болеют,приходится сидеть с ними.Вы уж подождите,вылечите меня,потом поменяете место работы


----------



## AIR (21 Май 2015)

Троянда написал(а):


> Так дорогое Вы удовольствие


Это типа комплимент.... или как?


----------



## Троянда (21 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Это типа комплимент.... или как?


Это констатация факта это я к тому,что пока я в очередной раз соберусь к Вам....(Боюсь даже отвечать,надеюсь Вы меня правильно поймёте)))Вы же не хотите отвечать,на сколько мне нужно будет рассчитывать


----------



## AIR (22 Май 2015)

Троянда написал(а):


> Вы же не хотите отвечать,на сколько мне нужно будет рассчитывать


Дык на сайте клиники вроде указано - час работы стоит 2500 р...


----------



## Троянда (22 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Дык на сайте клиники вроде указано - час работы стоит 2500 р...


Это я знаю,сколько "часов" мне нужно будет "накопить", вот это меня интересует.А то я приду  с 2500,а мне скажут,Вы сразу должны 10 000 оплатить,или ещё больше.И нужно будет каждый день ездить ,или раз-два в неделю?


----------



## AIR (22 Май 2015)

Обычно два раза в неделю  ( через два - три дня )... В типичных случаях раз пять - семь. ...


----------



## Троянда (22 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Обычно два раза в неделю  ( через два - три дня )... В типичных случаях раз пять - семь. ...


Все поняла,спасибо за ответ.Надеюсь я Вас ничем не обидела,Андрей Иосифович?Если что простите пожалуйста


----------



## Екатерина79 (22 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Дык на сайте клиники вроде указано - час работы стоит 2500 р...


а где сайт клиники посмотреть? Извиняюсь за вторжение


----------



## AIR (22 Май 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> а где сайт клиники посмотреть? Извиняюсь за вторжение


МНПЦО называлось...  А Теперича опять институт....  Вобщем  на перепутье, но общий смысл тот же..


----------



## Троянда (6 Июн 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Обычно два раза в неделю  ( через два - три дня )... В типичных случаях раз пять - семь. ...


Андрей Иосифович, добрый день!Прошу прощения,что опять к Вам обращаюсь.Вы бы не могли посмотреть на снимках МРТ правый тазобедренный сустав?Может он даёт боли в ногах и внизу живота?Просто вчера при занятии гимнастикой,потянула к себе согнутую в колене ногу сильнее чем обычно и почувствовала боль, в лежачем положении.И ночью нога эта потом ныла.При ходьбе никак не беспокоит сустав.Что с ним может быть?Очень жду Вашего ответа.


----------



## AIR (7 Июн 2015)

Троянда написал(а):


> Вы бы не могли посмотреть на снимках МРТ правый тазобедренный сустав?Может он даёт боли в ногах и внизу живота?


Чаще всего проблема начинается с местных нарушений мышечно-сухохожильного характера и только с годами в процесс вовлекается сам сустав.. Так что, лучше начинать не с разглядывания фотографии, а с мануального осмотра проблемного предмета..


Троянда написал(а):


> Может он даёт боли в ногах и внизу живота?Просто вчера при занятии гимнастикой,потянула к себе согнутую в колене ногу сильнее чем обычно и почувствовала боль, в лежачем положении.И ночью нога эта потом ныла.При ходьбе никак не беспокоит сустав.


Это также подтверждает выше сказанное..


----------

